

A periodic table of visualization methods - Kototama
http://www.visual-literacy.org/periodic_table/periodic_table.html#

======
ssn
This is a terrible chart of visualization techniques. Please see
"Visualization is not Periodic, Period!"

[http://eagereyes.org/blog/2009/visualization-is-not-
periodic...](http://eagereyes.org/blog/2009/visualization-is-not-
periodic.html)

------
iclelland
It seems to be missing "Periodic table" as a visualization method.

